# Responsible Breeders in Poland



## toypoodle_lover (11 mo ago)

Hello, I have recently moved to Poland and finally decided that it was time to find a companion. After a lot of research I have come to the conclusion that poodle is the right breed for me. Does anyone have any experience with poodle breeders in Poland? Can anyone send me the location/number/email of these breeders? I am especial looking for toy and miniature breeders who know what they are doing.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome. Unfortunately I don't, but look forward to seeing your future pup


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

I’ve seen Polish breeders in one of my Hungarian poodle facebook groups before, but don’t know anything about them. I could try and find them if you’d like.

Do you know the language? Have you checked the local kennel club?


----------



## toypoodle_lover (11 mo ago)

LittleCloud said:


> I’ve seen Polish breeders in one of my Hungarian poodle facebook groups before, but don’t know anything about them. I could try and find them if you’d like.
> 
> Do you know the language? Have you checked the local kennel club?


If you could find them, that would be great! I haven’t checked local kennel club yet.


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

I found some kennels:
BLACK DIGNITY FCI BLACK DIGNITY - hodowla pudli miniaturowych 
The Spirit of Silverhill (breeder: Renata Flig)
Niebieska Rapsodia FCI Hodowla Pudli, Duży, Miniaturowy | Niebieska Rapsodia FCI
Czarna Fuga FCI Pudle miniaturowe - hodowla Czarna Fuga_STRONA_GLOWNA
They may not be your size preference but the poodle world is small, I’m sure they can point you in a good direction.

FCI kennel search: Kennels | Dog Kennel FCi

And also the polish kennel club Związek Kynologiczny w Polsce

Good luck in your search!


----------



## toypoodle_lover (11 mo ago)

LittleCloud said:


> I found some kennels:
> BLACK DIGNITY FCI BLACK DIGNITY - hodowla pudli miniaturowych
> The Spirit of Silverhill (breeder: Renata Flig)
> Niebieska Rapsodia FCI Hodowla Pudli, Duży, Miniaturowy | Niebieska Rapsodia FCI
> ...


Thank you so much! All of this will help me a lot.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

To add to @LittleCloud recommendations. Although I am not in the same region as you a rule of thumb when looking for poodles in Europe is to stick with breeders breeding under the national FCI kennel club. 

Now that doesn't mean that every FCI breeder is guaranteed to be great and responsible. You do have to do your own due diligence and check that they are doing health tests, that the bitches are not being overbred etc. I have definitely come across FCI breeders that I don't want to do business with. However, I have so far never found a single non-FCI poodle breeder that I was impressed with either... 

Because Belgium is so small when I was looking for a puppy I looked at breeders across the border too, Germany, France, Luxembourg and Netherlands. What I did is that I looked on the FCI website, found the national FCI kennel club for each country and then from there tried to find the national poodle club and whether they had a list of breeders. I ended up going with a Dutch breeder and I am very happy with that experience. 

It was a long and tedious process though because the websites were very often not user friendly at all. It really varied between countries, the German kennel club website was useful and the Dutch was decent also but the Belgian one was incredibly useless... 

Its a horrible process, at times I felt like I was trying to find someone in a witness protection program! But honestly its the only way to do it. At least in my experience if you google poodle puppy in X country you just get dodgy second hand selling sites and puppy mills... 

Also with responsible breeders they tend to have waiting lists and not very visible online except on facebook sometimes. So your best bet is to find phonenumbers and emails to contact and get on waiting lists. Some of the FCI kennel clubs had like a puppy list where breeders could put an add for available puppies but that was also not very helpful because as I said most litters are already promised long before that. My puppy was 'belonged to me' months before she was even concieved! 

But there is a lot of good breeding in central and eastern Europe. You should be able to find a fantastic little poodle if you find the right breeders.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

One of our respected Canadian breeder/members, Arreau Standard Poodles, has imported from the Czech Republic in the last 2 or 3 years. She's also had connections with other breeders in your region. 

I don't think she'd mind if you contacted her either privately here or thru her website to ask for recommendations, if you'd like. So long as there's no buying/selling conducted thru PF, getting recommendations are always ok.


----------

